# Outrageous claims



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I read this in another post on a different site:

“While drifting the Cullen Channel, a gentlemen in a 25' Dargel Kat, shot into Cullen just south of the Cullen Channel and shut down in about 3 inches of water. At that moment I thought I was going to help him push the huge (off shore looking boat) to the channel, so he could get up. TO MY AMAZEMENT, he sat there for about three of four minutes and took off STRAIGHT UP ( No Left Turn) and proceeded to carry on his way, as if it were no big deal. If I hadn't seen that with my own two eyes, I would not have believed it. The two API guys I had on board, were in shock, if two oil field men could be in shock. To say the least, Dargel makes a great boat, but that, takes the cake, hands down.”

I am not sure what makes people make totally unbelievable, outrageous claims. First, the area he is referencing does not have three inches of water, even at the lowest winter tide. Yes it is shallow, but the only area with 3” would be either right up on the mangroves at the west end or on top of the dumps at the east end of the channel. Second, this is a huge grass flat. If there were 8” of water (which is much more likely), a boat like this would have to dig a huge trench in the grass to even begin to get out, especially without spinning. You would think a guide would be outraged, not applauding. Finally, even on a super soft silt bottom (which it is not in the area described), the boat cannot begin to float in 3” of water, much less get up. 

I am not trying to start anything by writing this. To me, it is a conservation issue. People will read this and actually believe that they can get up into areas they have no business in. Not only that, it does not point out that the proper thing to do would have been to pole into the adjacent channel where there is no danger at all to the flat. Is it cool that this same guy can run a shoreline in 6” of water? To me there is little difference in running a shoreline and unnecessarily tearing up a flat. This sort of behavior will lead to no-prop zones and further degradation of the grass flats.

All full time guides get significantly discounted boats. But in exchange, it does not give them license to make preposterous claims about those boats. In fact, I think it does the manufacturers a huge disservice. Are they trying to hide something by making outrageous claims?

Recently, a friend who wanted to challenge the claims a guide was making, hired him. He showed up with just a measuring stick. After two hours, he asked the guide to please show him one thing this over-hyped boat could do that his existing boat could not do at half the price. They came in.

There are a lot great boats out there, including Dargel. But let’s be honest about their capabilities and not glorify behavior that is destructive and will ultimately lead to regulations that will affect everybody. Just to keep them honest, here is a Dargel in about 3” of water. It is going no where.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's just to get the word out on there new boat. Let's just make up a bunch of stuff to get people talking. IMO.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Respectfully . . . . Just wondering what this has to do with fly fishing


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Would habitat destruction cased in bravado on the San Marcos River be of concern to the fly fishing community in your area? I hope so. 

Over the years, tunnel hulls and ultra light skiffs have made a bunch of areas easily accessible. On the one hand, this is great. It has grown the sport and made it more accessible to a lot of people. On the other hand, a few people reek havoc running in areas they shouldn't. Maybe someone reads this and decides to pole the extra 100 feet to the channel or not run a shoreline. I hope the fly fishing community continues to lead the charge against this sort of behavior just as they have with catch and release and a number of other issues.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

IBTL


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

who can pole a 25ft boat?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

flatzstalker said:


> who can pole a 25ft boat?


Chuck Norris.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i can see why


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jsinac said:


> Would habitat destruction cased in bravado on the San Marcos River be of concern to the fly fishing community in your area? I hope so.
> 
> Over the years, tunnel hulls and ultra light skiffs have made a bunch of areas easily accessible. On the one hand, this is great. It has grown the sport and made it more accessible to a lot of people. On the other hand, a few people reek havoc running in areas they shouldn't. Maybe someone reads this and decides to pole the extra 100 feet to the channel or not run a shoreline. I hope the fly fishing community continues to lead the charge against this sort of behavior just as they have with catch and release and a number of other issues.


I was not aware of any "charge" against any issues from the fly fishing community.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Hmmmm.....could it be because that was posted on TexasFlats, which is owned by Jeff Dean, who works for Dargel? And Dargel is the main sponsor for that forum?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Hmmmm.....could it be because that was posted on TexasFlats, which is owned by Jeff Dean, who works for Dargel? And Dargel is the main sponsor for that forum?


BINGO!! We have a winner. I'm surprised I wasn't banned when I posted "Is this the new Dargel site" :rotfl:


----------

